# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

8:38 and no one`s started the thread 

What`s the matter chaps, had too much booze last night did we? :alcoholic:

Feeling a bit rough this morning? :sleepy:

_*Tough!! *_ :tease:

I`m starting the day with this classic RLT :rltb:

*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Ha :lol:

Wondered what was going on! I'm three hours ahead and thought something had gone amiss....

This is what I've got on today....










Hopefully not the pic Foz wants for DeaskDivers....

Have a great Saturday everyone!!

unk:

Mike


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been up and about for a while. (Planning to have too much to drink today instead of last night).

Off to the gym first, so this









Then off out after, so I need something discreet. Probably the Tissonic...










I cannot belive I missed another one of these _with the bracelet_ on ebay a couple of weeks ago it went for Â£35.00!!!

(I was being 'good' 'cause I overspent on the Longines chrono. But that price was just daft. :cry2: )


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Morning all

O & W to start this Saturday










paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

still the MM:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll be spending the day on the tiles - slating my newly installed Dormers. Something cheap is called for that'll hopefully survive a 20ft fall................ apologies for the reflection on the crystal, but I can't be arsed to get my camera out


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Starting with this (as I've only been back after my night out!):










But will swap out to this a little later, once I've had a sleep:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

New to me as of yesterday.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going to cheer up the Oranginas this morning and go with the Zeno 300m.

Alasdair


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

These new hay fever pills knocked me out last night... haven't slept like that for years...

So. Lots of Monsoon Malabar, black with honey, and this old thing...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Dugena Monza 7765 Chronograph, now on a black Hirsch Rally.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Not worn this for a while...










Have a nice day y'all.


----------



## daveathall (Jun 26, 2008)

Old faithful for me this weekend, have a great one all.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Cracking turnout of watches today chaps.

I have this on today, absolutely loving it. Bought it from Keith yesterday, actually went round his house to collect it, also met Agentorange (Gary). Tob blokes and very knowledgeable. Went to collect one watch, walked out with two :blink: How did that happen? :huh:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the Longines today. Minerva tonight


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Busy day today - gym, pub lunch with my brother, shopping (with the 710 - she wants a wetsuit for the holiday, but I'll be surprised if that's all she buys  ) and then dinner with friends this evening.

Started out with Flighty


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Worn the BP all day.... out at the local mall trying to work out a holiday... LOL


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Fortis B-42 Marinemaster* for me today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Alpha arrived on Tuesday, so it's this one today.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still wearing this for now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm going with the Titus for the moment


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Tango Saturday










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Since I am going to be on the bike this afternoon, SKX007


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one just received from KeithT

Universal:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Had to work my day off today  so I wore this for work.










Home now and swapped to my latest purchase.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

f300 for me today.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, another from 1969.










Have a good one chaps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh well have finally settled with this one again


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Waring the new watch on the new strap.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Giving the Seamaster a run out after strugling to adjust the bracelet - it must be one of the worst bracelet system ever devised!!


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

been wearing this all week. love the slightly domed crystal and feel of teh rotor as it spins.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> had too much booze last night did we? :alcoholic:
> 
> Feeling a bit rough this morning? :sleepy:


Big M was as bad as a dog this morning :lol:

Our usual weekend wear but I did see a sign outside a boozer at the bottom of the road for a pound a pint between 6 and 9 tonight which I am going to take a wander down to later but not the sort of place you would wear a watch far less the LV so will be naked for a couple of hours  Probably the U Boat later.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wearing my "Sham 57" Speedy today ... Paul


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Gotta meet a complete stranger this afternoon to pick up a watch for a friend overseas. So, I'll be taking along a wad of cash, a Glock Model 30 45 ACP, and this...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL on Toshi strap*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> So, I'll be taking along a wad of cash, a Glock Model 30 45 ACP,


Only in America

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Been out to a Military show at Kemble today... Damasko DC56 fitted right in


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work...

*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*










HMT _`Akash`_17 Jewels (Made by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd India)

*







*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

In honour of MrTeatime's 6th birthday, I've changed over to the "most orangiest" watch I own for the rest of the day.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

arrived yesterday no time to detail it yet.............


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Arrived this morning, sorry about the crap pic!

*Casio Wave Ceptor / Tough Solar GW-500U*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today, made by a very famous satirical newspaper from the 70's "Hara Kiri".

From 12, yu can read : Nosh - Coffee - Siesta - Beer - Work - Pooh - Aperitif - Nosh - TV - F...k - Wee - Off to bed.

Another way to indicate the time of the day :lol:

Bertrand


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> This one today, made by a very famous satirical newspaper from the 70's "Hara Kiri".
> 
> From 12, yu can read : Nosh - Coffee - Siesta - Beer - Work - Pooh - Aperitif - Nosh - TV - F...k - Wee - Off to bed.
> 
> ...


Just what I need at my age, a 'reminder watch' :lol: That is wonderful, Bertrand.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Accurist Chronograph today....


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I just love this tool watch


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Went for a 2 hour bike ride this morning then went to the pool with the 710 and daughter then went into the garden for errr. some gardening so wore this










A perfect holiday watch Rich 

This evening I wore this










Cheers Stu


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Been farting around with straps and bracelets this evening and put this old Geneve on a dark brown strap I forgot I had. Looks very good and is now on my wrist.










Cheers,

Gary


----------

